# spider web looking stuff in my tank



## Zephyrah (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone!!

I am a novice/intermediate aquarist. I have a 90gal tank that is 4' long and 2' tall. I had it set up and everything was fine, then I moved across the states. I have changed the substrate from gravel to sand and I put in fake plants. When the tank was set up previously, I had a bio wheel filter for it. Now, I have an Aquatop canister filter that has carbon and ceramic rings for the media. I filled the tank and let it run for a week with no issues. Yesterday, I added some aquarium salt and as soon as I did this, I noticed what look like spider webs coming from the fake plants. I can remove some of them with the fish net, but it all just comes back. The tank is fishless. Does anyone know what this webbing is and how to get rid of it? Will it affect fish when I do put fish in there??? The only light in the tank is the LED bubble wands and natural light from the window behind the tank.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

either some type of fungus or alage, im leaning towards the fungus with the apperance and more so the color. i would take out all the decor and wash them off really well in some chlorinated water, i use bleach. then rinse them off really well aftewards and throw them in a bucket with some dechlorinator. this will kill off any fungus on the decor. are you seeing it only on the decor or is it all throughout the tank including the rock?


----------



## Zephyrah (Feb 15, 2013)

Its only on the decor. Mostly on the plants, but also on the holey rock too (which is also fake).


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

was everything rinsed off before you put it in the tank? like brushed and everything.


----------



## Zephyrah (Feb 15, 2013)

No, everything was brand new out of the package so I just put it in the tank. I figured the filter would remove whatever it needed to


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Na I would just take the stuff out and wash it off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I would head out to your local dollar tree or whatever your local dollar store is called and find either 2 toothbrushes or go into the cleaning or dish section and find a nylon brush. I have a nail brush which is really soft but hard enough to get anything off my decorations. Keep these in with your fish items so no one uses them on anything else and what I do is just run my decorations under really hot tap water and that seems to get most everything off. 


Then like 2 years ago, I decided after much paint flaking (10 year old decorations) to just use driftwood and natural rocks as decorations... problem solved ;-)


----------

